# The past tense of "shred" in the guitar context



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

should be "shrod"






edit: apparently people are reading/hearing this incorrectly and pronouncing it with a long O, which is not the intended pronunciation. the O is the same as in shot, shoddy, sod, stop, slop, etc.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you sure you're not drinking tonight?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 28, 2008)

shreed. its an irregular verb.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Are you sure you're not drinking tonight?



i'll take a breathalizer and prove to you that i'm not  

i've felt this way for a couple years, actually.

"shrod" > "shredded"


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2008)

i agree competely!
shrod it is.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

let's see if we can make this happen, and bring it into actual use


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

it should be &#347;&#293;&#341;òdëd


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> let's see if we can make this happen, and bring it into actual use



consider it done.
i say go onto the threads about shedders and say like, man, i saw him live and he SHROD!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> it should be &#347;&#293;&#341;òdëd


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


>


more accents = instant win  

oh shit, I can put a cedilla on the d!

&#347;&#293;&#341;ò&#7697;ë&#7697;


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

how the fuck do you pronounce that?


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 28, 2008)

+1 on my end !! it's like .....(he SHRODED like a MOFO yesterday) ,


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> +1 on my end !! it's like .....(he SHROD like a MOFO yesterday) ,


fixed


----------



## JBroll (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> how the fuck do you pronounce that?



I think the '&#347;&#293;&#341;ò&#7697;ë&#7697;' is silent...

Jeff


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 28, 2008)

JBroll said:


> I think the '&#347;&#293;&#341;ò&#7697;ë&#7697;' is silent...
> 
> Jeff





Jeff


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

STFU N00B!!!!11!!!!!!!one!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> fixed



 sorry I'm french


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 28, 2008)

i saw all that remains live, and oli hebert totally shrod.


i like it. it works.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

see? it just feels natural. "shredded" sounds/feels awkward.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> how the fuck do you pronounce that?


no fucking idea, looks cool though  I can vaguely pronounce it without the cedillas on the ds  I have no idea what those would sound like


----------



## Naren (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually the past tense of "shred" is "shrade."



WarriorOfMetal said:


> see? it just feels natural. "shredded" sounds/feels awkward.



On a serious note, "shredded" sounds extremely natural because it is grammatically correct and "shrode" sounds unnatural because it's nonsense. 

(I'm assuming you are joking about "shrode." Reminds me of some scientist: Doctor Shrode. If you aren't joking, then I assume you're incapacitated by alcohol)


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

SHROD, not SHRODE

pronounced like what a horse had done to its feet (shod).


also, i'm totally serious. and sober.


----------



## Naren (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> SHROD, not SHRODE
> 
> pronounced like what a horse had done to its feet (shod).
> 
> ...





....

...




Here. shred - Definitions from Dictionary.com


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

i don't care


----------



## Naren (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i don't care



When did you first start studying English, by the way?  When you were 14?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

what's funny is i'm actually a bit of a grammar/language nerd. i really wish i could remember where the actual inspiration behind this "shrod" thing came from, it was a few years back. i think my brother and i came up with it together.


----------



## Naren (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> what's funny is i'm actually a bit of a grammar/language nerd.



Being one myself, I find that hard to believe. I can imagine people finding the data/datum thing and other latin-based words unusual, but shred/shredded is very simple basic English and is just extremely natural.  "Shrod," on the other hand, sounds like the name of a troll in a fantasy novel. "My name is Shrod. I am here to eat your children."


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 28, 2008)

i _knew_ naren would come in here and make this less funny.


----------



## Naren (Jan 28, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i _knew_ naren would come in here and make this less funny.



Hey, dude. He's serious about it.


----------



## Jason (Jan 28, 2008)

Scrod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nerina (Jan 28, 2008)

So, am I right when i say that the past tense if shit is shat? Cause I wouldnt say 'My cat shot on the carpet", or "He shitted on the carpet" I say "He shat on the carpet"


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)

I think "shat" is right.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 28, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> more accents = instant win
> 
> oh shit, I can put a cedilla on the d!
> 
> &#347;&#293;&#341;ò&#7697;ë&#7697;



You win!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i saw all that remains live, and oli hebert totally shrod.
> 
> 
> i like it. it works.



shit yeah it works


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 28, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> shit yeah it works



I played guitar yesterday and I shrod until my fingers bled.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2008)

i was watching a dvd of lamb of god live, and boy willy shrod!
a quick side note: lamb of god should also be reffered to as sheep of jesus


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

see, i have no issue with "shredded" in the context, of, say, "shredded cheddar"....but there it's more of an adjective. but you have shit/shat, bleed/bled, do/did, win/won, etc.

so what's wrong with a simple vowel change?


btw my brother is going to record an album called The Chedded Shreddar


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 28, 2008)

I shrod a bit the other day.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 28, 2008)

I shrod until I shat meself


----------



## sakeido (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't like it. The past tense of shred needs to be more brutal, so dej's version is the closest thing we've got right now.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 28, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I don't like it. The past tense of shred needs to be more brutal, so dej's version is the closest thing we've got right now.



I sakeidoed the other day.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 28, 2008)

Shröd
Shrëd
Shrëdded


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

It's shrod.

This thread is weird.


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hast thou been relieved of thine faculties?


----------



## Nerina (Jan 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I shrod until I shat meself


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> see, i have no issue with "shredded" in the context, of, say, "shredded cheddar"....but there it's more of an adjective. but you have shit/shat, bleed/bled, do/did, win/won, etc.
> 
> so what's wrong with a simple vowel change?
> 
> ...



Depending on the context, in "shredded cheddar" it could also be a past tense verb.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 28, 2008)

Naren said:


> My name is Shrod. I am here to eat your children.


----------



## budda (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd spell it "shrode" with the E. or put a thingy over the O to make it "O". because we say "sod" off, and dont pronounce it "sode off" y'know?

wow i cant believe i just read 4 and a half pages of this


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

budda said:


> I'd spell it "shrode" with the E. or put a thingy over the O to make it "O". because we say "sod" off, and dont pronounce it "sode off" y'know?
> 
> wow i cant believe i just read 4 and a half pages of this



 i pronounce it like the first part of "shoddy" with an r stuck in after the h.


and yes, tom, in that context it isn't as weird, but i'm *only* talking about the guitar context.

edit: sort of like how pictures (and horses) are "hung" but people are "hanged"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Shrod sounds like the little brother of "choad."


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shrod sounds like the little brother of "choad."



NO it doesn't, only if you say it wrong


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

edited first post


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> NO it doesn't, only if you say it wrong



YES it does.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

you're wrong


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

...but at least you spell "choad" correctly, unlike those douchenozzles who insist it's spelled "chode" (which is actually the past tense of "chide" and nothing to do with a penis of squareish proportions)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

No, YOU'RE wrong.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

Bob is obviously right.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

I miss my horse's ass avatar.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> Bob is obviously right.



Of course.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

MOD ABUSE 



I touch goats.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Dude, you need to chill out.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

i'm the neologist here, it's my word we're talking about


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

(hint: i'm not actually mad, but i don't get how people got "shrode" from "shrod"....the pronunciation seems perfectly clear to me  )


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 28, 2008)

I shrod, hard, straight to the heart.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)

I understood it as shrod (with an "ah" vowel sound) from the OP.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> (hint: i'm not actually mad, but i don't get how people got "shrode" from "shrod"....the pronunciation seems perfectly clear to me  )



Read my post -

Did I anywhere say that "shrod" sounded with a long o sound? (Hint. The answer is an unequivocal "no." )

I simply said that the word SHROD _reminded_ me of the word "choad," as it's little brother. Didn't say it rhymed with choad, didn't say it sounded like choad, didn't say it fucked choad on Sunday afternoons! In fact, the word to me (I was an English major, for5 Christ in the Blue Sky's sake), like SH-ROD, as in trod, sod, Todd, Chris Dodd, Bob the Mod, Cape Cod...

I think I make myself clear.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

TDW, you didn't specifically, but a few other people did, so i mentally put your comment in with theirs.


----------



## Naren (Jan 28, 2008)

Please note that:

Ari is, as of this moment, officially banned from further use of the English language, due to his senseless abuse of particular words in addition to his attempt to create new words and change well established accepted grammar.

[action=Naren]slams down the gavel.[/action]


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

Naren spinnt


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

my eyelid is blinking by itself


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders if Naren would have given Shakespeare a hard time for the[/action]
number of words he invented. Yes, Shakespeare did precede the standardization of spellings, but there have been numerous other words that have come into common use over the centuries, and though they may not be "proper" or "correct" in the traditional sense, they've become acceptable, even in dictionaries like the OED and Merriam-Webster.

I hereby propose that the word "shred," in the context of guitar playing, become accepted as an independent entity from other uses of the word. Its form in the past tense shall henceforth be "shrod."


[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders what Naren has to say about hang/hung/hanged[/action]


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 28, 2008)

construction

meaning to construct. To build

C U N T struction


----------



## skinhead (Jan 29, 2008)

Slayed? It can work also


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders what Naren has to say about hang/hung/hanged[/action]



Past tense forms that do not end in "-ed" are irregular forms. "hung" and "hanged" are generally used in different instances, but "hung" is a good example of a irregular conjugation.

Shred is normal in every sense of the word and does not have any irregular conjugations. It's a lot more simple to use the standard conjugation than to make up irregular conjugations just because you think they sound "cool" or "funny." 

Besides, Shakespeare making up words is quite different than someone trying to change well-established conjugations. Shakespeare didn't write "He woolk down the stairs and sawed a man rayding a book. He eated an apple and stuart the his excercises in plyoing the piano." Creating a new noun is quite different from changing conjugations of words.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

so, ignoring your circular argument of "it's not awkward because it's correct," you wouldn't say it sounds weird to say, "dude, i saw yngwie last night and he totally shredded"?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> Besides, Shakespeare making up words is quite different than someone trying to change well-established conjugations. Shakespeare didn't write "He woolk down the stairs and sawed a man rayding a book. He eated an apple and stuart the his excercises in plyoing the piano." Creating a new noun is quite different from changing conjugations of words.



I just woolk down to my car and graybed something.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> so, ignoring your circular argument of "it's not awkward because it's correct," you wouldn't say it sounds weird to say, "dude, i saw yngwie last night and he totally shredded"?



Not weird at all. That's completely natural. Maybe you should get your ears checked.

I find it funny that you don't think that sounds natural.



Metal Ken said:


> I just woolk down to my car and graybed something.



 How wees it? What dod you grayb, anyway?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

maybe you should get your head checked.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren, owndening WoM. 


I woold sayd that was fantastical rayding. 


And "shrod" sounds stupid as fuck.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> Not weird at all. That's completely natural. Maybe you should get your ears checked.
> 
> I find it funny that you don't think that sounds natural.
> 
> ...



Welled. i neoed to grayb some paper.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

the only "owndening" going on here is me over naren


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha. That's a fuckin' laugh.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

give you a hint.

5-letter word starting with a T


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

taint?


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2008)

The way I see it, we have Naren, WoM, and something that once resembled the English language all getting owned but I have no idea who is owning what anymore. Pending further investigation I will assume that it is Christopher Walken, but details like that aside I haven't the faintest idea what to think of what humanity has become.

Jeff


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Welled. i neoed to grayb some paper.



I aym glad to haer that. I just graybbed me some paper too. I loove paper. 



JBroll said:


> The way I see it, we have Naren, WoM, and something that once resembled the English language all getting owned but I have no idea who is owning what anymore. Pending further investigation I will assume that it is Christopher Walken, but details like that aside I haven't the faintest idea what to think of what humanity has become.
> 
> Jeff



Christopher Walken pretty much owns everyone.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

i promise you, i'm the one doing the pwning, and Naren is the pwnee


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

"I have spilled some champanya on your boobs."


Walkenjeff


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i promise you, i'm the one doing the pwning, and Naren is the pwnee



Yeah, and you also think that "Shrod the man-eater" should be the past tense of "shred." 


... SHROD: Rated R. Coming this summer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 29, 2008)

trout


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

WoM is quite delusional. 


HOnestAbeJeff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Shrod the Man-Eater.  Aww, shit, son!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> I aym glad to haer that. I just graybbed me some paper too. I loove paper.



The weather was too cheell for me. 41 degrees, it wis.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> The weather was too cheell for me. 41 degrees, it wis.



"They killed the Giggler, man... They killed the Giggler!"

YouTube - They had no buissness doing that, none!


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> The weather was too cheell for me. 41 degrees, it wis.



 I rayckon that bay a tad cheell for me as well. I proofayr 60 degrees and higher.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]is destroying you guys so intensely[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

"They had no business doing that. None."




Shrodjeff


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> I rayckon that bay a tad cheell for me as well. I proofayr 60 degrees and higher.



i much² proofayr 60+ degrees. tomorrow will be hotting. 73 degrees wiel be the high.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> "They killed the Giggler, man... They killed the Giggler!"
> 
> YouTube - They had no buissness doing that, none!



Which Deathwish is that from ? I only seew 3 & 5.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

man, you guys have completely lost it


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you hear they're coming out with a "Shrod IV"? It's supposed to be gorier than any of the previous Shrod movies up till now. I heard it's even worse than the direct-to-video one, "Shrod the Man-Eater."


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

apparently Naren doesn't realize he's been (very) successfully trolled


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> i much² proofayr 60+ degrees. tomorrow will be hotting. 73 degrees wiel be the high.



I cooncayr. 73 degrees suhnds like a lot of fun. It wiel be hotting, yes?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> man, you guys have completely lost it



It sayounds natural.




Naren said:


> I cooncayr. 73 degrees suhnds like a lot of fun. It wiel be hotting, yes?



Much hotting. not Much², but much. comfortabling.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Which Deathwish is that from ? I only seew 3 & 5.



The greatest of Them All!

Death Wish 3. Which I've seen almost as ,many times as Shrod the Man-Eater.


A new 'StME? I hear the new one will be starring Charles Bronson's Corpse, Warrior of Metal, and Jeff "I SIgn My Fucking Posts... Bitch!" Broll. :agreeda:


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> apparently Naren doesn't realize he's been (very) successfully trolled



by Shrod the Man-Eater?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

wrong kind of "troll"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Apparently WoM doesn't realize he has been (very) successfully owndeded. 


Jeff 'Fuck Yo' Shrod, N*gga!" Broll


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> It sayounds natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It sayounds natural to me too. Hotting wiel syuck, but comfortabling ryuels.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

apparently TDW doesn't realize he (and Naren) have been (very) successfully Odin-ded


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> It sayounds natural to me too. Hotting wiel syuck, but comfortabling ryuels.



 Agryed.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay, so what the fuck is up with clit biting? I seriously just don't get it anymore. One girl terrified of me even thinking about it, the next screaming at me and pulling my hair while telling me to bite harder... and it's not even like she's just doing the kinda-kinky-hair-pulling, she's seriously yanking my skull off my neck by the left sideburn. Fuck me running... then, just to top things off, that first girl is watching me go down on the second girl and the next day she's acting shocked and pissy that I had used teeth, as if I didn't know what I was doing or when a scream was a good scream or a bad scream. Not only that, she has the fucking nerve to tell me that I didn't go down on her well enough EVEN THOUGH she hadn't actually *let me* for more than maybe a minute and she was dead fucking silent the whole way through - how am I supposed to know what the fuck is going on if my pillow is making more noise than the girl laying on it? It's not like she was asleep or anything, she was just actively avoiding making noise of any kind because 'it make her feel awkward' and then BITCHING about how I didn't do what she liked... without any sort of warning or instructions. What the fuck? I mean, it's one thing to be pissed about forgetting anniversaries or birthdays or bringing tampons home from the store, but... Jesus fucking Christ!

[/rant]

Jeff


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Apparently WoM doesn't realize he has been (very) successfully owndeded.
> 
> 
> Jeff 'Fuck Yo' Shrod, N*gga!" Broll



Actually "owndeded" was recently added to the dictionary.

Jeff the Shrod-meister



JBroll said:


> Okay, so what the fuck is up with clit biting? I seriously just don't get it anymore. One girl terrified of me even thinking about it, the next screaming at me and pulling my hair while telling me to bite harder... and it's not even like she's just doing the kinda-kinky-hair-pulling, she's seriously yanking my skull off my neck by the left sideburn. Fuck me running... then, just to top things off, that first girl is watching me go down on the second girl and the next day she's acting shocked and pissy that I had used teeth, as if I didn't know what I was doing or when a scream was a good scream or a bad scream. Not only that, she has the fucking nerve to tell me that I didn't go down on her well enough EVEN THOUGH she hadn't actually *let me* for more than maybe a minute and she was dead fucking silent the whole way through - how am I supposed to know what the fuck is going on if my pillow is making more noise than the girl laying on it? It's not like she was asleep or anything, she was just actively avoiding making noise of any kind because 'it make her feel awkward' and then BITCHING about how I didn't do what she liked... without any sort of warning or instructions. What the fuck? I mean, it's one thing to be pissed about forgetting anniversaries or birthdays or bringing tampons home from the store, but... Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> [/rant]
> 
> Jeff



Yeah, uh, what the fuck IS up with clit biting? 

Jeff


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

you guys are off your fvcking rockers


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> apparently TDW doesn't realize he (and Naren) have been (very) successfully Odin-ded



Apparently WoM doesn't realized he has been Shrodeded.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Man Eater!


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Apparently WoM doesn't realized he has been Shrodeded.





He also doesn't realize that I've been Odinified and embodied with the powers of Odin AND Shrod the Man-Eater.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Owndeded.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2008)

If the Schrodeder cat doesn't know what key I'm playing in, does the backing track exist?

Jeff


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

JBroll said:


> If the Schrodeder cat doesn't know what key I'm playing in, does the backing track exist?
> 
> Jeff



Yes.

I offer proof. Because God does not play at dice, and apparently, he also has no musical taste to speak of, since he allowed this to transpire.





Blasphemin' Jeff


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders if Naren *really* thought he was 100% serious[/action]


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yes.
> 
> I offer proof. Because God does not play at dice, and apparently, he also has no musical taste to speak of, since he allowed this to transpire.
> 
> ...




foyr a second, i thunked Bob doned a rickrolling.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yes.
> 
> I offer proof. Because God does not play at dice, and apparently, he also has no musical taste to speak of, since he allowed this to transpire.
> 
> ...




JBronson cancels your failed argument by noting that Einstein was wrong about quantum mechanics. 





Physicisted, sharhroderzzz...

Jeff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

"What are those?"

"... teeth!"


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, I'm sure I'll regret that hasty MS Paint job sometime soon, but... fuck me running, it's midnight, first day of the new job is this morning, and I can't figure out how clit-biting is at all pleasurable.

Jeff


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

vagina dentata?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Photochopping, for the muthafuckin' win. 


Rembrandtjeff


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [action=WarriorOfMetal]wonders if Naren *really* thought he was 100% serious[/action]



Even 15% serious is serious enough. You don't mess with shredding. It's just not something you do.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

why? shredding is usually boring anyway


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

most serious things are. Taxes are serious.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

TDW, you are beginning to make me legitimately angry


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Wah.

They got these things out nowadays. Called "senses of humor." You might wanna check 'em out.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> most serious things are. Taxes are serious.



Taxes are brutal, man.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

taxes are teh br00tulz


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> taxes are teh br00tulz



The only thing more brutal than taxes... is more taxes.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Killing the Giggler is pretty damn brutal.


They had no business doing that.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Killing the Giggler is pretty damn brutal.
> 
> 
> They had no business doing that.





that was so fucking random. I should've seen it coming. but i didnt. 

Congrats, bob. You won at comedy


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Shanks, Ken. 

WoM doesn't think so, though. 



But I don't give a FUCK!

Weed.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shanks, Ken.
> 
> WoM doesn't think so, though.
> 
> ...



All day long. Every day. I don't give a FUCK.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

All I do. Is. Smoke. Weed.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> Christopher Walken pretty much owns everyone.



 Check my sig.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Check my sig.



You might have him owned in posting "E" in ridiculous repetition, but he has you owned in being fucking crazy.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Check my sig.



You pwn everyone in E. But that's about it.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i _knew_ naren would come in here and make this less funny.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> You might have him owned in posting "E" in ridiculous repetition, but he has you owned in being fucking crazy.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

I made this thread 10x more funny than it could have been without my spiritual intervention.

 Right back atcha.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 29, 2008)

Christopher Walken= the white equivelant to Samuel L Jackson


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren fucking MADE this shitty thread, man.  And JtootsieBroll helped it along immensely, too.


Christopher Walken and Charles Bronson were just icing on the cake. 

Padiddle.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

I was just watching "A View To A Kill" with Christopher Walken in it a few weeks ago and, while you normally root for James Bond, I was totally rooting for Christopher Walken (he played a dude named "Zorin," but he'll always be Christopher Walken to me). 

JBrollson was pretty slick, dude. 

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> You pwn everyone in E. But that's about it.



Care to elaborate, Eric?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> You might have him owned in posting "E" in ridiculous repetition, but he has you owned in being fucking crazy.



Poost proof or die.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Poost proof or die.



I think that qualifies right there.

Poost Shrod Rayded!


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I think that qualifies right there.
> 
> Poost Shrod Rayded!


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Care to elaborate, Eric?



I mean, dude, you're the frickin' king of E. 

Not exactly sure what that means, but I know it's true.

I can just imagine a Germanium children's English class. The alphabet according to E. "Today's letter is... E!" "But we learned about E yesterday..." "That's because-" "And the day before that." "E is-" "And the day before that. And before that." "E is the only letter of the alphabet that really matters." "My mom told me that some letter called A is the first letter in the alphabet, not E." "Blasphemy!"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

I hear G3ranium really shrods on his E strings.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I hear G3ranium really shrods on his E strings.



I heard he has all 7 strings tuned to E in octaves. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> I heard he has all 7 strings tuned to E in octaves. It's pretty amazing.



Weed?


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Weed?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> I mean, dude, you're the frickin' king of E.
> 
> Not exactly sure what that means, but I know it's true.
> 
> I can just imagine a Germanium children's English class. The alphabet according to E. "Today's letter is... E!" "But we learned about E yesterday..." "That's because-" "And the day before that." "E is-" "And the day before that. And before that." "E is the only letter of the alphabet that really matters." "My mom told me that some letter called A is the first letter in the alphabet, not E." "Blasphemy!"



Is that true, Eric?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I hear G3ranium really shrods on his E strings.



Yeah my E string looks totally shrod apart.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Weed?



IS ALL I DO! SHIT!


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Is that true, Eric?



I believe so, Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> I believe so, Johann.



I couldn't find any conclusive proof in your post, Eric.


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> I couldn't find any conclusive proof in your post, Eric.



It was a supposition. Therefore it cannot be proven. There are multiple possible outcomes in that theorized situation but I was using the "king of 'E'" documentation as the basis to that supposition.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> It was a supposition. Therefore it cannot be proven. There are multiple possible outcomes in that theorized situation but I was using the "king of 'E'" documentation as the basis to that supposition.



You really did, Eric?


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> You really did, Eric?



That's what I'm asking you, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> That's what I'm asking you, Johann!



What is your idea of the outcome of our discussion, Eric?


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> What is your idea of the outcome of our discussion, Eric?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> E?



<Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST!!!!!11 </Eric>


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 9, 2008)

Shrawedz0rz!!!


----------

